# caja para woofer zebra de 8"



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 18, 2012)

buenas, adquirí este woofer zebra modelo nzb-830 y quería saber si alguien mas o menos tiene un litraje que funcione bien para una caja bass reflex,porque no hay nada en Internet y encima se me rompió el tester y no puedo medirlo,gracias


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 19, 2012)

hice unas pruebas y con este woofer en una caja de 20 litros bass reflex,3" de diametro x 16 cm de largo queda sintonizada a 55hz


----------

